# Mod / admin question



## smueske (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there any way to get the smilies list added to reply boxes?


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I could prolly do that.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 11, 2007)

It would be awesome, no need for advanced view so often, much imnprovement imo


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll put it on the to-do list.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 11, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll put it on the to-do list.



Is your "to-do" list as long as your pm list ?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 11, 2007)

Its longer than the time until Drew's album release.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 11, 2007)

zing^


----------



## Leon (Dec 11, 2007)

an added drop-down menu or java-popup menu would be cool.

of course, i already know most of the codes, so i just :typethemoutmyself:


----------



## Drew (Dec 13, 2007)

Mrs. Fjellstad said:


> Its longer than the time until Drew's album release.



Fuck you. Just for that, I'm going to make sure that name sticks.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 13, 2007)




----------

